# Homemade Treats



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

Is there a homemade treat recipe with no heavy meats, e.g., hamburger, etc., or crickets,(My family doesn't want crickets in my house) and with worms and fruit


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm not sure about meat based treats but I've made healthy banana pancakes for my little guy before (topped with canned mealies). There super easy, just banana and an egg  
I guess you could do the same with minced meat to make mini hamburgers (just use minimal oil like you would with pancakes) but it is best to use Turkey mince I believe (it's more lean than pork or beef) or I guess chicken would be ok. Best to check as I've never done it before


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/73810-nara-s-meatballs-easy-recipe.html


----------



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

